# Rear or Pull Plows



## Stephen (Jan 1, 2000)

anyone have any info on using a rear or pull plow that hooks in your reciever hitch? how do they work and in what situations do they work best in?

----------
Stephen


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

We've built our own rear plows since the '70's. Only truck without one is our big salt truck. My new one I built this year folds out to 14' 4&quot;.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 1, 2000)

lazer- how do they work? in what type of area do they work best and are they hydraulically controlled or electric?

----------
Stephen


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I think a rear plow can be used in all types of snow removal. I own two pull plows, the first i bought last year and it is a daniels, the second i built this year. The one i built is strong enough to move rock sand and grave, that was how i tested it. I don't even opperate it and my drive that does opperate it loves it. Anyways the one i built lifts up higher than a daniels, which is important in deep snow. If the pull plow doesn't pick up high enough it will push snow back into the area being cleared. I also would add clearence lights on your pull plows no mater which one you have, my drivers say it makes it much easy in the night time hours with these lights. These lights will help during plowing, and during transport down the road.

This week we used our pull plows on parking lots because we didn't do residential accounts. The pull plows help in parking lots, only i got them orginaly for residential accounts. I will build two more pull plows next year, and that way any truck doing a driveway will have them.

Geoff


----------



## Stephen (Jan 1, 2000)

can someone send out some plans for the pull plows they are building email me at [email protected]

----------
Stephen


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

All our trucks have them, but they're more critical for driveways. In all commercial work, they do benfit as well. Pulling out loading docks, dragging snow, pulling out parking slots at apartments, plowing condo garage doors, etc.

All our trucks are equipped with fan belt clutch-Pump hydraulics and a electric controlled hydraulic manifold valve system that provides oil to front and rear plows.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

ya gota tell me what ya want and i will help ya. I have no plans, and each plow will very with each truck it goes on. Also what type of truck is it going on, does the truck have a trailer hitch?

Geoff


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

On my plow the rear plow and front plows have their own hydrolic pumps. Only because all of my plows are newer 95 or newer. And all electic, anyways i have electic controlls in the cab, and like i said clearence lights will make a big difference.

Geoff


----------



## Stephen (Jan 1, 2000)

Geoff - my truck is a 2000 chevy 3/4 ton with 8 1/2 ft v-plow also have 86 chevy 1-ton dump with plow. how do u set up pull plow for these?

----------
Stephen


----------



## Stephen (Jan 1, 2000)

Geoff - all trucks with hitches - sorry forgot to add this many thanks for the info

----------
Stephen


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Ah ya need a trailer hitch. Ya also need a double acting cylinder, a cutting edge for the with you want to make the plow, and a controll system. I would suggest useing an electic pump with electic valves. Nothern Hydrolics would have one, with controlls. I used an old electic plow pump and used the angle contolls to lower and raise the plow. If you bought a pump from norhtern, it would be mounted in the middle of the truck. Then i would run hydrolic hoses to the back of the truck to connect from the cylinder. The cylinder would be mounted on a recieve tube for the trailer hitch. There would be two arms off the sides of the hitch to connect two the plow. The cylinder would also connect to the plow, so that when it was retracted the plow would be on the ground with downpressure, and when extended the plow would be raised. Does this help?

Geoff


----------



## GK Snow Removal (Aug 15, 2009)

blehh terrible to use a back plow


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

GeoffD;170 said:


> Ah ya need a trailer hitch. Ya also need a double acting cylinder, a cutting edge for the with you want to make the plow, and a controll system. I would suggest useing an electic pump with electic valves. Nothern Hydrolics would have one, with controlls. I used an old electic plow pump and used the angle contolls to lower and raise the plow. If you bought a pump from norhtern, it would be mounted in the middle of the truck. Then i would run hydrolic hoses to the back of the truck to connect from the cylinder. The cylinder would be mounted on a recieve tube for the trailer hitch. There would be two arms off the sides of the hitch to connect two the plow. The cylinder would also connect to the plow, so that when it was retracted the plow would be on the ground with downpressure, and when extended the plow would be raised. Does this help?
> 
> Geoff


How about some pics? what is your cost of building them? Thanks.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

GK Snow Removal;796419 said:


> blehh terrible to use a back plow


What's been your experience with them? What models have you used?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GK Snow Removal;796419 said:


> blehh terrible to use a back plow


Doing a heck of a job of post whoring of late.

I'll echo Camden's questions? What kind have you used, what was your specific experiences?

PS This thread was started in 2000.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

This has to win some kind of prize for being re-opened the longest time after the last post. 9 years!

I use a back blade that came with my truck for residential drives. Back up to garage and pull into street. Use V blade to push the snow back into the yards. Works great.


----------

